# Redcliffe Australia Day



## nabs12 (Sep 5, 2006)

Planning on fishing Redcliffe again this friday with Fishin_Dan and his mate who is getting a new yak. 
We'll be meeting at the same place as last time and it would be nice if we could get another good turnout. Hopefully this time we'll get into some decent fish.

Cheers


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

8) Yeah baby! Bring on the pink fish!!!

My freezer is empty, so could do with a few fish....

Does anyone know if the crabbing is any good around that area (around the Suttons Beach area). If it's any good, might take a pot or two along as well...


----------



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

Sandies at margate during summer, and yes Dan I do, I do want to come. Depends on work my friend.


----------



## boggeyman (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi nab's
good luck on friday i wish i can come. i hope you have better luck than the other day. My tip is go down to morgens seafoods at scarby get squid its about $6.00 per kg its good bait 
think of me when your eating all those big squire.
good luck


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Hi Nabs & Dan,

I'm interested. Where & what time?

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

I think Nabs was talking around the 4:30am mark.... At Suttons Beach. (Same place Boggeyman went the other day).


----------



## nabs12 (Sep 5, 2006)

Yep 4:30 sounds about right. We'll meet same place as last time. Suttons Beach. The UBD cordinates are- Page 92, B7


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

I'm in.


----------



## mojofunk (Nov 1, 2006)

I may be keen if youl have me


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

mojofunk said:


> I may be keen if youl have me


Of course! :lol:


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Thanks, Nabs.

See you at 4:30am at Suttons Beach Park on the southern side of Settlement Cove Lagoon.

Cheers, Pete


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Just hope this wind dies down


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Nabs/Dan,

Just had a look at the UBD. Where are you meeting? At the car park in the bottom of the picture???

Pete


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Nabs will have to answer that mate... I've never been there.... 

I think he was meaning the same place as Boggeyman launches from. Whether that's the south one I'm not sure. There was a post about it from last week that will answer the question


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Don't worry about me - I'm just an idiot.

-> Car park at old Sams Seafood (Suttons Beach Park). Know the place.

A bit slow today.

Cheers, Pete


----------



## nabs12 (Sep 5, 2006)

Pete,
I think its the on on the bottom of the screen.


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Nabs,

If you have too many coming and don't need another - that's fine. Just say the word and I'll bug-out.

Pete


----------



## nabs12 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hey Pete
nooo way the more people the better
Sorry, i Just read what i typed and I typed it wrong!  Sooo sorry
Was a bit distracted, what I meant was that the Spot is on the bottom of the map..
 
Sory again...


----------



## mojofunk (Nov 1, 2006)

im not going to make it guys. maybe next time


----------



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

Ive organised a later start for work, so all going well, the fat [email protected]@rd and his exploder will be there for a while or at least until I get sick of falling in. :lol:


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Nabs,

Didn't mean to suggest anything negative. Just realised that I had invited myself without asking - that's all.

Will see you & the others tomorrow morning at 4:30am in the car park near the old Sams on Sutton.

I guess 4 to 6 inch softplastics on 1/4 once jigheads would be the typical rig?

Cheers, Pete


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 29, 2006)

I might make it along also, if thats ok. Was going to go to Scarborough but I'm keen to try a new area and meet some more yakers.


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Ambrose - More the merrier mate

Pete - I would look more at starting around 1/8Oz, and then adjust from there to suit the current


----------



## Red Herring (Dec 18, 2006)

Guys,

Looks like you've got a full compliment. I'll be hitting the Scarby reefs with a mate instead. Will let you know how I go. Best of luck.

Cheers,
RH


----------



## nabs12 (Sep 5, 2006)

Cool, looks like its gona be a good turnout.
Pete, 1/8 jighead would definately be a better starting point. I use 3 and 4inch SPs over there.

See you all at 4:30 tmr morning

Cheers


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Thanks, Chaps for last Friday morning's trip to Suttons Beach. Enjoyed it. Will probably need to scale down the lures next time for a better result.

Cheers, Pete


----------

